# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > East of Scotland Beekeepers' Association >  A trip to Iain's

## gavin

The ESBA enjoyed their first summer meeting this afternoon in the warm sunshine between the gentle rain on the N edge of Dundee at Iain Lilly's apiary.  The bees were lovely and your correspondent wandered amongst them unprotected while roofs were lifted and crowds gathered to accumulate bees on their suits.

The star of the show.



The crowd, well, some of them.



Here is Susan, our multi-tasking photographer, secretary and webmistress.



In and about some deep frames.

----------

